# Gun sale up 71% in April



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Gun sales amid coronavirus pandemic spike 71% in April"

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/gun-sales-coronavirus-spiked-april

"An estimated 1,797,910 guns were sold in April 2020 - a 71.3 percent increase from April 2019. March saw an even higher surge in sales, with 2,583,238 firearms sold - or 85.3 percent more than the previous year, according to data released late Monday by Small Arms Analytics and Forecasting.

SAAF data also indicated a surge in handgun over long-gun purchases, a group spokesperson said."


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm sure more than one liberal heads have exploded.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm sure more than one liberal heads have exploded.
> 
> View attachment 106009


Maybe while they were cleaning it and looking down the barrel.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe while they were cleaning it and looking down the barrel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, and I understand a majority are 1st time liberals buyers. So much for their argument. When it's their own ass on the line and they realize the government can't save them, they want the gun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, and I understand a majority are 1st time liberals buyers. So much for their argument. When it's their own ass on the line and they realize the government can't save them, they want the gun.


Similar to the "no atheists in a foxhole" situation. Jarred from their stupor, shaken back into reality, fashionable ideals are dropped and real-world solutions are sought.


----------

